# Cannon 4-19



## Bostonian (Apr 18, 2015)

So tomorrow I am heading to cannon for their last day of the season... It's also my birthday so happy birthday to me.  Who is in?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 18, 2015)

There will be a bunch of is there


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 18, 2015)

nice look forward to seeing everyone there


----------



## mishka (Apr 18, 2015)

anybody  interesting in carpool?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 18, 2015)

Half hour ago it was sunny and 60 at Cannon as I drove by.  Right now it is pouring with thunder and lightning. Can see and hear it from Lincoln, but we are just outside the storm band. Really wild!  I'm out walking my dog but thunder and wind are barreling down from the Notch.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 18, 2015)

.... So much for that!  Didn't get back to the car in time. Got caught in it in Lincoln. Sideways rain


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> .... So much for that!  Didn't get back to the car in time. Got caught in it in Lincoln. Sideways rain



We almost did not ski on Saturday since we would not have made it there until 11 and the weather report predicted thunderstorms around 1.  However, as my wife generally says, we have a seasons pass so even if we ski for two hours - who cares.  So we headed up to Cannon and skied from 11 to 2:45.  It was awesome.  Stopped at the Ski Museum around 3 and came out to lightning and thunder and crazy winds.  Timing is everything.  Glad we went both Saturday and Sunday.  It was nice seeing several from AlpineZone on Sunday!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2015)

Driving up on Sunday.  Right before Tripoli Rd exit.  There was a large number of trees down and laying in one direction.  Looks like it might have been a microburst.


----------

